# Playing Rough



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

*I've got two pups that constantly love to play. I think they play too rough. They leave marks on each other. No blood gets drawn but it still worries me just the same. I don't want this playing to escalate one day to pissing one of them off and having it turn into a brawl. I separate them when they play too rough. I exercise them, make them work, and do other random activities with them so it's not like their bored and trying to hurt one another. I just have to get them to be easier. Do you have any advice on how I should do that?*


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

rockymtsweetie82 said:


> *I've got two pups that constantly love to play. I think they play too rough. They leave marks on each other. No blood gets drawn but it still worries me just the same. I don't want this playing to escalate one day to pissing one of them off and having it turn into a brawl. I separate them when they play too rough. I exercise them, make them work, and do other random activities with them so it's not like their bored and trying to hurt one another. I just have to get them to be easier. Do you have any advice on how I should do that?*


Some breeds just play more rough than others. My fosters always play rough with my 1 year old because they can match each other's strength and Boxers just play rough. IMO marks are just fine as is playing rough especially if they aren't drawing blood or mind it. They're dogs not children and shoudl be treated as such. Let them do what dogs do, they'll figure it out.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

rockymtsweetie82 said:


> *I've got two pups that constantly love to play. I think they play too rough. They leave marks on each other. No blood gets drawn but it still worries me just the same. I don't want this playing to escalate one day to pissing one of them off and having it turn into a brawl. I separate them when they play too rough. I exercise them, make them work, and do other random activities with them so it's not like their bored and trying to hurt one another. I just have to get them to be easier. Do you have any advice on how I should do that?*


My dogs are the same way. When they get into it they really toss each other around. The house sounds like a pack of elk are moving through. Like what Boxermommie said, don't worry about it. Sometimes my dogs even draw a bit of blood, but they are just playing rough. They have never gotten into a real fight before, even when it comes to food, toys, other dogs, attention, etc. Just let them play! It will be much harder for you to stop them from playing than it would to let them continue to have fun with one another.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

They are puppies. Let them be puppies. Some day, years down the road, you will long for these days back. The days of fun and lots of energy. Let them enjoy it while they can. Puppyhood is too brief. As long as one is not trying to get away from the other, let them play. They aren't sissy littie humans.


----------

